# Latest Email... prepare yourself.



## jester121 (Sep 6, 2016)

Ugh.


> As we continue to optimize the Amazon Flex program, we are now offering a variety of block lengths. Here's what you may see in the Amazon Flex app.
> 
> *How is a block's length determined?* We take various factors into account when planning block lengths, such as proximity of delivery locations, size of packages and vehicle size.
> 
> ...


Amazon taking the time to send out these mails tickles my built-in bullshit detector -- They're not looking out for us, so figure out how we're getting screwed. I guarantee they aren't announcing good news, it's more PR/spin doctoring. #1 rule = Follow The Money.

Pray tell, Amazon, *how are you taking into account vehicle size when determining block sizes?* When I accept (or am assigned) a 2.5 hr block, how does anyone know how big my car is? I don't even have the same car I had when I applied for Flex, and they've never asked me to update it. It says right in their docs that they don't care what car you have as long as it's 4 doors and not a truck. So we know that's just crap, nonsense, hokum.

Bullshit detector, like I said. It's a gift and a curse.

At drive-thru depots that have all the carts already lined up, the vested overlords don't even "assign" blocks to anyone. They ask if we're on a 2.5 or 3 hour block, and tell us to make sure to get a 3 hour cart (no one does, we just grab whatever is right next to where we park). Now, I'm sure all the depots are under pressure from HQ to cut costs, as we've been discussing for months, all you show-off jokers blowing through a 3 hour block in 60-75 minutes have screwed all of us over right properly, by giving Amazon the data they need to cut our pay. They know that routes T4180, 4185, and 4190 can be done in 2 hours if it's less than 50 stops and it's not rush hour, so lube up and prepare for a pay cut, drivers.


----------



## CatchyMusicLover (Sep 18, 2015)

The actual size of the blocks as far as fitting into the car here are about the same regardless of block length here. I've had three hour blocks I could barely fit in my car and four hour ones that I didn't even need the trunk for.


----------



## soupergloo (Jul 24, 2015)

I didn't get the email, and i'm not sure if it also applies to Prime locations, but our warehouse is putting out a lot more 1.5 hour blocks (where the block still *starts *during the route drop) and sending those drivers out with routes when we were previously being paid for the full 2 hours. Drivers are complaining that it took them more than 1.5 hours to complete the route and Amazon support isn't paying them for the extra time worked.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

Haha reminds me of when uber claimed we would make more money with their rate cuts


----------



## Movaldriver (Feb 20, 2017)

No email but getting 3.5 hour blocks instead of 4


----------



## jester121 (Sep 6, 2016)

We've been seeing 2.5 hr more and more (4 hour blocks are rare here) for the same carts that used to be 3 hour blocks. I won't grab less than 3 hour, and half the time they have 2.5 scribbled on the run sheet even though I'm getting paid for 3, so Amazon was perfectly prepared to break it off up in there if they could have gotten away with it. Soon it will be all 2.5 hour blocks.... and everyone who says "no way, not me, I'll quit" will be easily replaced with other eager drivers. Saw a bunch of fresh new faces over the weekend, they don't know any better. Like Shangsta said, same as the Uber ants.


----------



## Placebo17 (Jan 20, 2017)

Relax I got that email a month ago and our warehouse started to offer 3, 3.5, and 4 hour blocks. Previously, we only had 3 hour blocks.

This adjustment was definitely a plus at our warehouse. Let's see how long it lasts though.


----------



## OnlyInTheA (Oct 19, 2016)

I see 1.5 hour blocks like every day now.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

Placebo17 said:


> Relax I got that email a month ago and our warehouse started to offer 3, 3.5, and 4 hour blocks. Previously, we only had 3 hour blocks.
> 
> This adjustment was definitely a plus at our warehouse. Let's see how long it lasts though.


Meh we have always had 4 so anything under is an insult


----------



## jester121 (Sep 6, 2016)

Yeah, we've had the half hour blocks for quite some time. Now there are a ton of the 2.5 hr blocks where they used to be 3, and 3.5 takes the place of the occasional 4 hr one.

I just get annoyed when someone claims it's "for my own good" while they jam one up there sideways.


----------



## Movaldriver (Feb 20, 2017)

Shangsta said:


> Meh we have always had 4 so anything under is an insult


Same in Riverside anything less was really rare. On a positive note, I did 2 3.5 blocks today with low package counts


----------



## tone17 (Sep 9, 2016)

*It might have something to do with this email.*

*







*








EXTENDED BLOCKS AVAILABLE | *Large Vehicle Required*

*Have a large vehicle? Want longer blocks?* *Click Here *to complete a survey.

Any questions?

Contact Support through the Amazon Flex app.

Thank you for delivering smiles,

The Amazon Flex Team


----------



## Movaldriver (Feb 20, 2017)

I'm wondering why I'm not getting any of these emails?


----------



## x4me2 (Jul 5, 2017)

Movaldriver said:


> I'm wondering why I'm not getting any of these emails?


It's most likely because Amazon rolls out changes in test markets rather than system wide.


----------



## jester121 (Sep 6, 2016)

tone17 said:


> *It might have something to do with this email.*


That would make sense.... go figure that they seem all disorganized though.

So I wonder if these large blocks are going to be several larger boxes as part of the regular load? I wouldn't mind making a little extra scratch since I'm driving around in an SUV, since it's sucking a bit more gas, but if it's a hose job like 65 stops/75 boxes in 3.5 hours? Pass.....

Some of the loads I've done would *never *have fit in a passenger car.


----------



## Movaldriver (Feb 20, 2017)

Today I received an email saying" The pictures you take are seen by the customer" OK? What was their point? I'm not taking dirty pictures or anything I'm not understanding why they sent this.


----------



## Placebo17 (Jan 20, 2017)

I got the same email. I guess the taking pics are here to stay. [email protected]!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I think I'm gonna start taking pics of the address of the house so they start thinking why are they taking pics of my house.


----------



## Movaldriver (Feb 20, 2017)

I'm curious what kind of pictures people are taking that prompted the email. Supposedly, Amazon doesn't bother looking at them so must have been a customer complaint. The worst I have had was someone dog peeing on the envelope.


----------



## jester121 (Sep 6, 2016)

I pride myself on taking interesting photos of the package, usually with my ear (over the shoulder) or my hairy arm or leg somewhere in the frame. It amuses me, what can I say, it's a pretty boring gig. Now that I know customers can see all the photos, I plan to have even more fun!

(And to the sneaky so-and-so who's been using the Secure Mailroom button when they leave my packages on my front porch.... your days are numbered. Snap the photo, dammit!)


----------



## crimson.snwbnny (Nov 24, 2016)

one of the warehouse attendees made a comment when i received a lawn mower box. i was barely able to carry it into my suv. because of the size. i'm 5'2 damn thing was almost as tall as me. she said i got it because of my car size. im like i chose this bay at random. and car size wtf what about my size. lol.. ive seen amazonians loading yellow taxi cabs, small sedans, and apparently pickups are allow because ive seen those in the bay as well.



Placebo17 said:


> I got the same email. I guess the taking pics are here to stay. [email protected]!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I think I'm gonna start taking pics of the address of the house so they start thinking why are they taking pics of my house.


i know at first amazon said it would be at random. but its every drop.. s*** drains my battery so fast. today my battery dropped to 20% and i dont stay in the car long enough between deliveries to charge it enough to make a difference. my fear was it dying by the time a finished and being stuck on the other side of town is some country a** neighborhood staring at deer.

.... but i guess thats what my onstar is for lol


----------



## jester121 (Sep 6, 2016)

Yeah, I have no problem doing fewer stops with larger boxes... if that's the way it works out. But it never does. A couple weekends ago I had 14 Oversize/Heavy boxes to deliver to an apartment, the dude was some Russian mafia looking guy who was apparently running some kind of reselling business or whatever. He was nice enough to come out and carry half the boxes in with me so it didn't slow me down much, but that block would be absolutely impossible for someone in a passenger car, period. How about if they throw me a bone for the effort....? Nope, the vests were just happy to see me show up in the row with my SUV.


----------



## Movaldriver (Feb 20, 2017)

Got an email today about changing the order of deliveries and it will go to the next stop on the itinerary and you will have to go back to complete the ones at beginning. The example shows the updated map with the pins numbered by stops. Haven't even gotten that update so doubtful I can do the change your delivery order option as shown


----------



## uberer2016 (Oct 16, 2016)

Still getting the same 3 and 3.5 hr block at my warehouse. I almost always finish with about an hour to spare but I think that's standard. They're not going to reduce the block length down to 2.5 hours and make us work the entire block with no time to spare. Beginning in August, there's just been way too much work here. At the Chino warehouse, there's increased rate block like literally throughout the day everyday. They just need a lot of drivers so I doubt they're going to decrease pay. They might even have increase it (rate and block length) to lure more drivers.


----------



## Movaldriver (Feb 20, 2017)

Did a block tonight and tried it but don't work just like I thought


----------



## Movaldriver (Feb 20, 2017)

I was told at DLA5 the .5 hour blocks are due to a software issue. Its because so many other places are getting them but we are supposed to still be getting the 4 hour blocks. At least they cut the package count down so we get at least 15 less deliveries sometimes even more like 20-25. Kind of strange but I guess it's what is happening. Although I still get alot of 4 hour blocks, there are some 3.5 in the mix.


----------



## Movaldriver (Feb 20, 2017)

Back to 4 hour blocks today. I hope it stays that way


----------



## Brandon Wilson (Aug 13, 2017)

Got my first 4 hour block today. 53 stops. I finished with half hour to spare block 2 at 2:30 was a mess thanks to the station falling behind. They had us wait over an hour. One guy checked in a 1pm so he waited 2.5 hours for work. And they gave him a full cage of it. Just awful. Glad it's over.


----------



## jester121 (Sep 6, 2016)

Brandon Wilson said:


> Got my first 4 hour block today. 53 stops. I finished with half hour to spare block 2 at 2:30 was a mess thanks to the station falling behind. They had us wait over an hour. One guy checked in a 1pm so he waited 2.5 hours for work. And they gave him a full cage of it. Just awful. Glad it's over.


That's one where everyone should be submitting complaints via the app, no reason for the warehouse people to be costing you money. I also wouldn't hesitate to stop at the end and return whatever is left. Support would have exact time stamps on the times you started scanning, the time you got on the road, etc. Complete BS.


----------



## Movaldriver (Feb 20, 2017)

Went into effect today in Riverside. They finally realized how much money they were losing paying for 4 hour routes. UGH now we are getting 3.5 with 50 stops.


----------



## jester121 (Sep 6, 2016)

Watch for lots of 3 hour blocks to become 2.5 now as well.


----------



## Movaldriver (Feb 20, 2017)

I believe it. I actually got a 4 hour for tonight. Hopefully it's not crap like the last couple nights have been. Completely screwed up far apart and last night in the projects. Earlier this week got there at 345 for my 4 o'clock but got in to wh at 5. Too many new so called managers at our location. Add a bunch of new drivers who ***** about everything and it's a mess.


----------



## jester121 (Sep 6, 2016)

That's friggin ridiculous.


----------



## Movaldriver (Feb 20, 2017)

And today it's a 3 hour


----------

